# What did you do this Summer



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

For the few buddies I have on this forum. This is what I did this summer.

I reflected on past and recent projects.










I went fly fishing in the remote mountains of BC with my daughter and we went salmon fishing off the coast of Vancouver island.









I did some landscaping, found some old junk and made a birdhouse, cut an old stump off and did some gardening



















I found and dug out rocks to make stone fencing










I watched the deer play in the evening on long walks down country roads





































I admired the birds










I went for long swims with my dogs










I enjoyed the rain and the thunderstorms that came and left










I reflected on how fortunate I am, on what a good life I've had, and I watched the sun rise and set everyday



















Thanks for looking

Hope you all had a great summer


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Great pics… Living the dream  Thanks for sharing…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

For a MORON you did just great ))) Wife and I were in Denmark/Norway and did not take as good pic as you.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh so long ago, in my early 20's, supporting a wife and 2 toddlers, living in a small downtown crappy apartment with no car, no fridge, no stove and putting myself through school, at the time, seemed like a struggle that would never end.

Thinking back, they were the best times of my life.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Madts

never been across the big pond yet : (

I'm off again to the interior of Vancouver Island to do some fishing, some hiking, some surfing, and most importantly, to walk my daughter down the isle, and give her hand away in marriage : ))))

No phone, no internet, ….yaaaaa baby

Take care folks


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

good stuff.. hope you get some waves..


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

waves r guaranteed

we have a wake surf boat : )) in the event the waves don't come


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

About a month ago, i visited a Farmers Market in a small town, met some really friendly folks and many invited me to set up a table with them. I thought, "my carvings in a farmers mkt? Surely you jest!?" Then I thought, "What can I lose? I can continue to get some of the best tasting peaches and garden fresh veggies and Oh, the water melons!" So for $25, I signed up for a table for the year and started showing my stuff and demoing some of my carvings. The first two weeks, I sold nothing, but a lot of visitors said they'd be back. And I thought to myself, "Sure!" Well, sure enough, during the past weeks, two who said would come back, called me and came by my studio and bought over $500 worth of my work!
What happened did make me rethink what i've been doing, which was going to woodcarving shows in the surrounding states winning blue, red and white ribbons' with which I pinned them on the wall next to my pianbo; won a Best of Show and Carver of the Year, 20012 - but did not sell a single piece to help pay for the thousands I spent going to these shows.
Away from woodcarving shows, two people who saw my walking cane - (Liberty Stick) at a medical lab waiting room, the other at a hearing aid store - (Trout Stream) bought over $6,000 of my carvings! 
I am not saying that going to carving shows were mistakes - definitely not. They taught me a lot, including humility and perspective; made some friends I wouldn't have otherwise. I thought that if I had a continuing mentor from the time I was first introduced to carving as a teenager, and kept up carving through the years, how much better could I be now? I now really want to find and encourage youngsters to be inspired to start carving. I would help them and be their mentor for as long as they need me. That gives me a whole new outlook and purpose in life. Maybe, just maybe . . . 
Summer isn't over yet, Moron, and I am still enjoying, looking for and finding interesting projects. Oh yes, I built two raised gardens and planted some Black Diamond Water Melon seeds. Most of them have sprouted. I am looking forward to harvesting some Black Diamonds in Oct! I too know that as you are, I am very blessed! Thank you for a chance to think out loud!


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

I wish I could say that I was able to do as much!

Can I ask what state do you live in?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Well done Buddy ! Fun read. Good posting. Canada is beautiful place indeed.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Great photos Moron, I hope you haven't made a cutting board for your daughter's wedding gift!

Another couple of years and I hope I'll have some me time, 'til then, it's grind on, pecker up.

I might even make me one of them fancy Adirondack chairs, with a beer holder.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Moron, isn't life great? You betcha!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a great summer as well.
But I must say, that I think you beat me in the beautiful scenery department.
Thanks for sharing your great photos.


----------



## Esko (Aug 15, 2013)

Your fotos exepct the fishing and mountains in the background looked so familiar. The sun rise/set pic must be quite fresh. There is a litlebit of the biting coldnes you fear and wish not yet to feel. Very nice pictures.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Moron, I'm gonna be in your neck of the woods come October. Hope to see some of the same type areas of your fantastic photos.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

I worked and griped about the heat. You had a better summer for sure.

On a side note: A blond willing to hold up a big fish. All kinds of sexy.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Do you live on / near Vancouver Island?
Great pictures and looks like you're enjoying life. 
I spent mine sailing in the Gulf Islands and playing in my shop with a view of Cowichan Bay. 
It don't get any better.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Great post and pics! However, I am refusing to refer to this summer in the past tense yet (I'm in denial)


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Shipright, yes and no…….its a nice place for sure, be it work, or pleasure










its solitude only interupted by memories










of beavers galore

choke full of the wild life



















awesome trip

awesome scenery




























I never said summer was over : ))


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful post. Thank you.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

time to think about work

: ))


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics..The last one has a bit of a endless summer feel..


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

agreed : ))


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm building this during the summer. It's out of 1-1/4 PVC. A nice break from wood. This is a picture of what it will look like when finished.
I have the PVC part done, now it's paint and the hardware.
It's a 7 speed pedal quad. If everything works right, I'm going to install an electric hub wheel with Li-ion 48 volt battery.
This is a fun project.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like that PVC toy at the cottage. Making anything there involves miles and miles of walking


----------

